# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Fowles Kitchen

## Tornado

Hi all have used this forum a lot and thanks for everyone that posts. 
We have bought a Fowles kitchen and about to install. Couple of questions. 
The kickers come pre fab so are solid and cabinets sit on them. What is the best way to secure these to the floor? Brackets?  
The kickers come with a 40mm extension at each end, this sits against the wall, is this just to take any shape out of the wall?  
The corner is not Square what is the best way to deal with this or do I just push it tight into one side and let the rest work its self out?

----------

